# Adams Trail-a-Bike or Trail-Gator?



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Just as the title says...

If you have used one or the other (or both!) could you please give your opinions?

The Trail-a-Bike looks more secure and solid but I have space constraints.

The Trail-Gator appears flimsy (I'm not saying it is, and have never actually seen one in person) but is great because I can just buy my son a 16" bike and let him use that... Which I'll buy anyway with the Trail-a-Bike.

Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I know even with our trail-a-bike on regular paths, you really have to take turns wide to prevent the rear pedals/tire from hitting curbs/etc. The trail-gator puts the rear tire even further back so that issue is amplified. Also, the tow bar doesn't look to have a lot of clearance to the rear wheel and it seems like the kid's seat angle changes enough that it might feel like they're going to fall off, but maybe those are non-issues.

I've had our trail-a-bike out on singletrack with all 3 of our kids, but don't think I'd ever try it with a trail-gator based on the length issue.


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Trail a bike. We used to do the whole 17 mile loop at Oak mtn. He went on to be a BMX champ the next year at 5 years old. Good workout, only time he liked to pedal was downhill going into a turn.LOL. Had to run toe clips to keep his feet on the pedals over the rough stuff.


----------



## aircooled (Oct 12, 2010)

We have the Trek Mt. Train. We started with a Walmart tag a long, just to make sure my daughter would ride. We then invested in the Trek, with 24" tire, so we could clear everything. I would go for one with the 24" tire for this reason alone. I would also recommend toe straps and bar ends (to protect the kids hands).


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Those pics are from 1999, I don't think they had 24" back then. Good idea though.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

So Trail-A-Bike so far sounds better.

He's little (3 years, 37 inches) so I'll have to get the smallest TAB there is. No way I'm going to wait for him to get big just so we can clear more stuff...

But the toe clips sound like a great idea.

Ironlegs, have you by chance tried the gator? 

I love your last photo, about to go over the log!!


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

aircooled said:


> We have the Trek Mt. Train. We started with a Walmart tag a long, just to make sure my daughter would ride. We then invested in the Trek, with 24" tire, so we could clear everything. I would go for one with the 24" tire for this reason alone. I would also recommend toe straps and bar ends (to protect the kids hands).


I run the 24" Trek Mt Train. Love that thing. It's working it's way thru it's third kid now. My boy was a daredevil, liked to go fast and ride hard so we put some abuse on that thing when he was on it and it's still in one piece.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

A tab is my preference as well. I did really well with a old Adams that taught 2 kids to peddle IMO 12" and 16" inch bikes should cost less than $10 (I have one each that I need to put a free sign on and place on the curb) so the added expense of a 16" shouldn't weigh in.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

faceplant72 said:


> A tab is my preference as well. I did really well with a old Adams that taught 2 kids to peddle IMO 12" and 16" inch bikes should cost less than $10 (I have one each that I need to put a free sign on and place on the curb) so the added expense of a 16" shouldn't weigh in.


What's your address, I'll come pick them up. 

Actually the cost is less of an issue - it's more about space!


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

faceplant72 said:


> A tab is my preference as well. I did really well with a old Adams that taught 2 kids to peddle IMO 12" and 16" inch bikes should cost less than $10 (I have one each that I need to put a free sign on and place on the curb) so the added expense of a 16" shouldn't weigh in.


What's your address, I'll come pick them up. 

Actually the cost is less of an issue - it's more about space!


----------



## Giant ATX870 (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the Giant HalfWheelers myself (ww.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/halfwheeler.1.spd.alloy/3918/37131/ -- I tried to post links for you, but my post count isn't high enough, Uhhgg..)

We've been renting an 'in-step' on recent rides, and I've been keeping my eyes pealed on Craigslist for a nice one, but the nice ones seem to disappear overnight..


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, I saw the site:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/halfwheeler.1.spd.alloy/3918/37131/

I didn't know Giant made them. These are so hard to find in Singapore.

I guess I've decided the TAB-type is the way to go.

Thanks.


----------



## Climber Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

We just started our daughter on a TAB. She's also 3 and about 37". She can just reach with the seat all the way down and the handlebars turned back. She loves it!


----------



## imero (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a tagalong so that our 5 year old can join us on the trail. I'm looking at either a Trek Mountain Train 201 or an Adams Trail-A-Bike to hook up either to a 26" mountain bike or a 29" mountain bike.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Giant and it is pretty nice. The only knock I have on it is that the front hinge/swivel thing is a bit loose and lets the bike go side to side more than I like. I took it loose and made a custom washer that helped a lot, custom washer being duct tape. hehe It works better now. I have mainly used it for road riding, so far, but it would do well in the dirt. My boys like the 7 speed shifter. 

Having said that, I am going to be selling it soon because I am buying a road tandem for when we do doubles. It's no knock against the Giant at all, I just wanted to go with the tandem instead.

@imero, I have used it with my Karate Monkey 29er and it works flawlessly.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a Trail-A-Bike folder and a Giant Halfwheeler and while both did a good job of hauling the kids, the hitch always developed slop despite my sticking a wave washer into the TAB's hitch. If you can afford the admittedly steep price the best option is a Burley Piccolo since it uses a turntable setup on a rack instead of the universal joint style hitches that get sloppy. Also my daughter was getting big enough to create a tail wagging the dog problem. If she hadn't finally kicked the training wheels this summer we were going to get a tandem.
The trailgator seems like a clever idea, but the thought of the kid locking up his brake at a bad time terrifies me.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

SlowJoeCrow said:


> The trailgator seems like a clever idea, but the thought of the kid locking up his brake at a bad time terrifies me.


Can you elaborate on this? Thanks.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Patterson said:


> Can you elaborate on this? Thanks.


Trailer bikes don't have brakes, kid's bikes do and if you have your kid's bike on a trailgator there is nothing to prevent your kid from locking up his coaster brake or rear caliper unless you go to the trouble of disconnecting it.


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

We used a tow bar for years, but rarely off road. It's pretty sturdy, but you have to get all the bolts REALLY tight. 

The major issue is that you have to deal with the bar itself once you turn the kid loose. Its unwieldy and heavy. You can swing it down along the frame and secure it to the big bike frame, but its still bulky.


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

Bikepacking on the Medicine Bow Trail, WY


----------



## Kurt J (Jul 28, 2011)

It took a little work, but I revamped an old Tag Along to better fit our needs (for both my 4yr old's size, and my demands for strength and safety). The hitch was an accident waiting to happen. Poorly designed, and recalled by the manufacturer for obvious reasons. I machined a new universal joint and welded a new hitch to clamp to my seatpost. now it's solid. Next, I took the 20" wheel assembly from my old bmx bike, along with stunt footpegs and coaster (non brake) sprocket, and mounted it up. Then I custom bent some stainless tubing for a very low and offset seatpost. 

My son absolutely loves it. He likes his own bike, but riding as a team is great fun. Luckily the gearing worked out so that his feet aren't spinning at warp speed. The bmx wheel really slowed his feet down. 

The next project is to mount up a couple storage bags for his lunch box and backpack. Preschool is only 4-5miles from home.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm going for the Gator only because of its compact size (to store).


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

the trail gator is excellent. you can tow your kid to the destination and then let them ride around themselves for a while. mine is now being used to tow my 2nd child as the first is up to speed with me.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

That's great RazeR, thanks. Good to hear.


----------

